# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Migration client Oracle et source PB pose soucis

## Doctor Z

Bonjour  tous.

J'ai une application crite sous PowerBuilder 6.5.1, connecte  un client 
Oracle 7.3.4 et gr par Windows NT4 SP6. Ce poste se connecte  un serveur
Windows NT4 Server SP6 sur lequel existe une base de donnes Oracle Server
7.3.4.

J'ai migr cette application sous PowerBuilder 10.2.1, se connectant au mme 
serveur (Windows NT4 Server SP6, Oracle Server 7.3.4) par le biais d'un client
Oracle8i (8.1.7).

La migration du code PowerBuilder en soit a subi quelques modifications
mineures. Cependant, l'accs d'un client Oracle8i  un serveur Oracle 7.3.4
semble poser des problmes. En effet, dans des cas bien spcifique, j'obtiens
les erreurs ORA-01438, ORA-01722 et ORA-24374.

D'aprs le site www.ora-code.com, voici la description de chacune de ces 
erreurs :



```

```



```

```



```

```

Pour tre bien clair :
Serveur :
  OS : Windows NT4 Server SP6
  Base de donnes : Oracle Server 7.3.4

Client 1 : Totalement fonctionnel  ::mrgreen::  
  OS : Windows NT4 Workstation SP6
  Base de donnes : Oracle 7.3.4 (client)
  Source du logiciel : PowerBuilder 6.5.1 build 444

Client 2 : Partiellement fonctionnel  ::aie::  
  OS : Windows XP SP2
  Base de donnes : Oracle8i (8.1.7) (client)
  Source du logiciel : PowerBuilder 10.2.1 build 9597

Le client 2 pose problme car sur certains cas bien spcifiques, le poste
produit une des trois erreurs Oracle nonc ci-dessus, de mme que des 
_"Null object reference"_.

Dans le source, je n'ai fait que les corrections exiges par la migration.

Par ailleurs, sur le client 1, j'ai install Oracle8i (client) et par le biais du
"Home selector", j'ai indiqu que je souhaitais travailler avec le client Oracle8i.
J'ai refait mon test et je n'ai eut aucune des erreurs nonces. En outre, je
tiens  prciser que sur mon client 1, le driver ODBC Oracle est d'Intersolv,
tandis que sur mon client 2, c'est celui d'Oracle.

Enfin, j'ai tent d'installer Oracle 7.3.4 (client) sur le client 2, mais ce dernier
n'est pas compatible avec Windows XP SP2.

J'espre avoir t suffisament clair.  ::lol::  

Toute aide ou piste sont les bienvenues !

Par avance, merci:

 ::help::

----------


## maestro

Normalement chaque client suprieur  la base de donnes inferieurs sera compatible. Si tu utilise un client oracle 8 te pourra te connect sur une base de donnes 7. 

Il faut consulter la doc de Oracle pour voir la compatibilit des diffrentes versions. Nous, on utilise Oracle 10g avec Client Oracle 9i. Comme j'ai dis il faut consulter la doc et faire ses propres testes.

Je te conseil d'utiliser les driver natives d'oracle pour travailler sous PB. Cela t'vite  chaque fois de configurer tes clients. Tu distribuera seulement les DLL utiles pour les drivers natives.

Si t'as base de donnes ne doit pas tre trop gourmante tu peux install la nouvelle version gratuite oracle express qui est moins puissante mais fera l'affaire si cela te convient

----------

